

HIV outbreak strikes Indiana town - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32178448

======
lifeisstillgood
The title is genuine, but the last sentence is important - giving free needles
to addicts is illegal in the State.

I am pretty sure needle exch age program's are more than twenty years old in
the UK. I mean that's almost medieval.

